
Introducing Neocities Site Tipping - type0
https://blog.neocities.org/blog/2017/02/13/site-tipping.html
======
forwardslash
The most interesting part to me is that you can enable and track paypal
donations between third-parties with just the e-mail. I thought you needed to
go through their APIs.

------
nerdponx
Why not leverage an existing tool like Flattr?

~~~
ZenoArrow
I don't know the answer to that, though there are some differences in
approach, such as "Neocities will not deduct any fees for donations".

------
Kibrovix
With this plus their support for IPFS could something like Filecoin be next?

------
Kibrovix
With Neocities also supporting IPFS could something like Filecoin be next?

------
whatsawebmaster
That's nice, but my jurisdiction doesn't permit me to engage in
"unreciprocated money collection" without representing a licensed charitable
non-profit organization.

Actually, not even wikipedia is allowed to collect funds in my country.

~~~
wishinghand
What country is that? Strange that Wikipedia doesn't count as a licensed
charitable non-profit organization.

